# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the month for October 2009

## ninja9578

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by me or voted on by experienced dreamers.  Please attempt one or both of these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*

Whoever completes either of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete the lucid task each month.

*Tasks for this month:*

Basic Task - Scare a dream character


Advanced Task - Ask a ghost when, where, and how they died

----------


## ninja9578

Have fun  :smiley: 

Everyone who completely September's task will have access to the totm club for the entirety of October as well because of the problems that we had.

----------


## lucidreamsavy

Uh.  I think that I'll do the basic this time.  I have no intentions of ever seeing a ghost in my dreams.  That would freak me out!

----------


## BossBadger

Good ones, ninja. Looking forward to trying them out!

----------


## lucidreamsavy

Actually, I may do the advanced one.  I can summon Casper the friendly ghost!  He shouldn't scare me!

----------


## ninja9578

Maybe I'll scare someone to death and talk to them after thy've died, kill both birds with one stone.

----------


## legonut4

lol casper nice idea

----------


## lucidreamsavy

> lol casper nice idea



Thank you!

----------


## CRAZY BONE

This is gonna be fun, I haven't done any tasks for a while now  ::D:

----------


## lucidreamsavy

Why do I already have a badge for this task?

Scratch that, I just read that Man of Steel made them.  But I noticed that I'm the only one who has it.  Why?

----------


## ninja9578

No he didn't, I made them, he just converted them to gif  :tongue2:   It's actually next month's badge.

----------


## lucidreamsavy

> No he didn't, I made them, he just converted them to gif   It's actually next month's badge.



Oh, ok.  And, right.

----------


## BossBadger

Is it okay to get an early start? Because I tried one of the tasks today. Unfortunately failed, my DC's are hard to scare! At least I broke my little lucid dry spell, though. Will relay the dream here if it's not too early..

----------


## ninja9578

Here you go huddled masses, have fun.

----------


## tkdyo

if adams experimental wild method works for me Im gonna try my first ones ever  ::D:

----------


## BossBadger

FIRST ATTEMPT: Unsuccessful

The entire dream is on my dreamjournal, just excerpted the pertinent parts.

I decided to try one of the Tasks of the Month and scare a DC. I imagined someone in the shower and snuck up and pulled the curtain back really fast and yelled 'BOO!'. But there was nobody there.

I flew out the window and was on an unfamiliar street. It was quite sunny and there were several houses that looked sort of like townhomes..the whole street was on a hill. I saw a guy standing on one of the balconies and thought the sight of me flying around would scare him, so I flew over and said 'I AM A GHOST!!' and he just stood there. I said 'Aren't you scared?' and he said 'Nah, you have to do better than that'. Damn it!

----------


## Guinevere

No, ghosts aren't scary and "BOO!" is just childish. I'm going to imagine I'm a vampire (yes I've been transformed, against my will, into a vampire in a dream once) and roar at them. My dream voice is usually louder and more confident than my real voice so I'm fairly confident I'll scare the living daylights out of them. =P

Or you could just threaten them with death, or actually try to kill them. I reckon actions are scarier than talk.

----------


## blue water

ARGH! I checked the dream challenges before I left for the weekend and read the wrong month challendge (or this one wasn´t up yet) so when I though I actually did it last night I did the previous month :C no badge for meee.
Oh well, atleast I had a pretty cool dream with a beautiful landscape stormy mountain with lone, leafless tree on top of it and me giving apple to a friend who has taught me quite a bit of things! While an army of primitive humans made their way towards us! awesome. will update my dream journal with full dream asap. I guess I will have to try this new challendge now then :/

----------


## Baron Samedi

Dark Elf Adventure
Fragment
The four of us were on some Outer Lands adventure that Q had concocted for fun and practice, so we couldn't get hurt. We were all Dark Elves. We had dark skin, like coal with a purple tint, yellow slanted eyes, small fangs, and black hair. We were riding on horses through a forest at night. I was wielding the staff that was created with the stone we stole from the Vampires, softly glowing blue-white in the darkness. I had a sword on my hip.
"Am I Gandalf?" I thought, confused. I saw Selene on my right firing white arrows at unseen enemies behind us.
Raven and Spike both had swords and shields.
"What's with the Gauntlet archetypes?" I thought amused.

missing time
I was standing on the forest floor, waiting the approach of the enemies pursuing us, humans wearing the armor of crusaders. They had large red crosses on their breastplates. I slammed my staff on the ground, and moonlight burst from the stone as the enemies approached. *The horses spooked,* and some of the riders got thrown off their horses. The ones that fell stood up and charged me, while the ones on horseback pursued my friends. I drew my sword, whirling, thrusting and shooting bolts of moonlight at my enemies.T(his is the entire dream.)

missing time
We rode to a great dark castle. Bats were flying in and out of it. "Ah, the Castle of the Dark Elves," I thought with a grim delight.
Note: the Dark Elf deams disturbed me, as if I was reliving a past life.

----------


## ninja9578

You scared horsies  :Sad:

----------


## slash112

I really do not know if this counts or not.

Last night, I became lucid (DILD), how I became lucid was interesting, but thats a whole other story.

A dream character I happened to be with before I became lucid stayed with me while I was lucid. I told him I was dreaming, and then I showed him my hand, to prove to him. And he was freaked out by it and took a step back in shock.


I dont know if you would count freaked out as scared so...

----------


## ninja9578

I guess that will count, you did scare him, kinda.

----------


## slash112

Yussss. Thanks

----------


## ninja9578

Now go for the advanced one  ::D:

----------


## slash112

Yeah, that one looks quite funny to do.

----------


## blue water

Tried last night, failed to remember much of the dream in the morning, was disturbed. it was completely unrelated about my neighbour and knitting i think.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> You scared horsies



Unintentionally, but intentionally since the task was in my subconscious while unconscious.  ::D:

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Tried last night, failed to remember much of the dream in the morning, was disturbed. it was completely unrelated about my neighbour and knitting i think.



I prefer to call them a "missed attempt" rather than a failure.  You know that you tried, so that's awesome!  (Oh, and knitters scare me!)

----------


## Andywarski

Aww new task? I forgot it was a new month OMG I just woke up out of a lucid dream like 10 minutes ago that seemed SOOOOO long but it was just 30 minutes but anyways I made the leaves fall and go back up!!!! like 4 times It was amazing. Then the leaves went around me and helped me fly lol  ::D:  I accomplished 3 goals I had this dream, its been 1 week and a half since my last lucid!! I'm gunna try everything!!!

----------


## LucidDreamer15

04.10.2009Third Lucid Dream (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

It all started when I was at the airport waiting for my flight to Melbourne and my Mom was getting the ferry to Melbourne so we were waiting for her ferry to come then when it did we went on our plane so then while we were on the plane we had a really bad flight the plane was super close to the water and we almost did a twisting tornado on it then when the plane flight was over I was relieved so then we were in Melbourne and a few cutscenes happened it was about some killer on the loose or something then after that I was back home and my brother and sister came over my sister has gone evil and so she wanted to kill me so I had this gun and I was like scaring her with it to try and save myself my brother was also with me and I went and hid the gun after that and then she asked me where the gun was because she wanted it so then I just said "I don't know where it is" and she didn't believe me so then I was talking to my subcouncious asking for help in this situation so then she probably told me to hide the gun again and then I told my evil sister I will look for the gun then she said "ok" then I went into the house to look for it and I found it somewhere in my room so I was running around to find a better hiding place so I went into my parents room and locked the door and found a great hiding place in the closet down the bottom where all the clothes are covering so then I went to the window to see what they were doing and my brother saw a little bit of me and he said that "Polina is over" so I said "ok" then I went out and Polina and my brother and sister were there my sister wasn't trying to kill me now so I was sitting on the brownish orange fence and I heard them say "Polina did you play tennis in the shower" then Polina said "Tennis is good and showers are great" and I did a few nose pinch RC's aswell just to confirm then I woke up.

----------


## Hercuflea

that has got to be the longest run on sentence i have ever seen

----------


## LucidDreamer15

Yeah I know haha it was a pretty long dream too.

----------


## Muggler

Let's hope that this month can be my first ToTM completed!

----------


## lucidreamsavy

Uh, so far I've had a small handful of LDs since this task came out, and I still haven't done it yet, and I only tried once (not worth mentioning, in the dream I just thought of it).  Yes, there is still lots of time left, but I just wanna get it outta the way.  I'll do it on my next LD.  No guarantees (uh, I don't think I spelled that right!).

----------


## What??Me??

This shall be the lucid to break my dry spell and a double task achieved award!!!! (In one dream. Not that i'm being ambitious here  :tongue2: )

Except for one small thing. What's the point of summoning a ghost to ask how they died if you scared them to death?  ::D:  On the other hand.... might be kinda funny  ::D: 

I shall be back tomorrow!!

----------


## ninja9578

Well, I did the basic one  ::D: 

Exhert:
My mother yelled at me not to leave my dog alone, I told her to relax, it was just a dream.  I decided to use that to scare her.  I told her that she was just a dream character and she was terrified.

Whole thing in my lucid twilight zone.

----------


## WolfTsunade

Did the basic task, I don't remember the whole dream, but I remember the gist of it. I transformed into a werewolf and rampaged through a school. Most of the DCs were scared, though some just watched.

----------


## NewVamp

I did it this morning, heres is the piece of my dream that has it:

So I was floating outside and I flew around my yard for a second, then I thought of somethings I could do, and I thought of the basic task of the month "Scare a DC" So I said "DCs will walk down my road right now." And sure enough a woman and her husband were walking down the road. They would wearing winter jackets and gloves, the woman was in pink the man was in blue. I flew to the edge of my yard and said "I will turn into a scary green monster!" I'm not sure if it worked because when I roared at them they look at me like I was a weirdo. I started chasing them down the road and they ran a little faster but They werent scared enough yet. I started running on all fours like a dog, I thought that was strange until I thought to turn into a lion. Sure enough, I turned into a lion, and chased them down the road, I kept growling and I could feel I suddenly had all this power and speed! and this time when I roared they screamed like I was about to kill them and ran off into the woods!

I can not fully describe what it felt like to be a lion... or how funny it was to see those people scream and run off!

----------


## Hercuflea

wow thats really awesome

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I did it this morning, heres is the piece of my dream that has it:
> 
> So I was floating outside and I flew around my yard for a second, then I thought of somethings I could do, and I thought of the basic task of the month "Scare a DC" So I said "DCs will walk down my road right now." And sure enough a woman and her husband were walking down the road. They would wearing winter jackets and gloves, the woman was in pink the man was in blue. I flew to the edge of my yard and said "I will turn into a scary green monster!" I'm not sure if it worked because when I roared at them they look at me like I was a weirdo. I started chasing them down the road and they ran a little faster but They werent scared enough yet. I started running on all fours like a dog, I thought that was strange until I thought to turn into a lion. Sure enough, I turned into a lion, and chased them down the road, I kept growling and I could feel I suddenly had all this power and speed! and this time when I roared they screamed like I was about to kill them and ran off into the woods!
> 
> I can not fully describe what it felt like to be a lion... or how funny it was to see those people scream and run off!



That is so badass!!!





> Well, I did the basic one 
> 
> Exhert:
> My mother yelled at me not to leave my dog alone, I told her to relax, it was just a dream.  I decided to use that to scare her.  I told her that she was just a dream character and she was terrified.
> 
> 
> Whole thing in my lucid twilight zone.



That is so hilarious!  I can see your mom DC's face frozen in a silent scream of horror.





> Did the basic task, I don't remember the whole dream, but I remember the gist of it. I transformed into a werewolf and rampaged through a school. Most of the DCs were scared, though some just watched.



That's funny that some just watched. I had a flashback in a dream where I was in a war of werewolves against vampires. Pretty badass.

----------


## Baron Samedi

05.10.2009Advanced Task of the Month -Ghosts (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was flying through outer space as the great god Pan.  Suddenly the Task of the Month about ghosts popped in my head. I stopped flying and stayed in place.

"Ghosts..." I thought, "how did this ghost die, and when?"

A little girl appeared in front of me, in a nightgown, holding a teddy bear.  She was transparent, and hand straight long hair. 

"I died in a car accident," she said.  "How long have I been here? I don't know where to go."

"Oh, no. She's real," I thought.  "Go to the light," I told her. I pointed to a bright white disk in the sky, more like a hole with light pouring out of it.  The little girl flew toward it.

Then I noticed a line of ghosts, going back as far as I could see.  They were all telling me how they died, and that they were lost all at the same time.  The sound of their voices was deafening.  I put my hands over my hears.

"Go to the light!" I shouted, and pointed at the white disk.

The ghosts stopped lining up in front of me, and began moving toward me, then turning toward the light.

They began to look like a stream or tube of transparent beauty with glowing lights in it. 

"I wonder what happens if I go there?" I thought.

I flew toward the light myself.

On the other side, I heard a cacophony of voices, saw colors, thousands of images transparent, all laid one on top of each other. I was fascinated and extremely disoriented.  I tried to make sense of what I was experiencing, but I could not. I still cannot describe it accurately.

Suddenly I was spat out of the light portal, and it closed up with a  _whooshPKT_ sound, and winked out of sight.

I felt spiritually jarred by the experience.  

I forgot this dream upon waking, but remembered it a few hours later.

----------


## KingYoshi

I completed the Basic Task. Here is my entry...



October 5, 2009
*Lucid Dream 111: A Pest Problem*
around 5:00am
*WILD*

Category - _Task/Horror_



After the previous dream in the night and a couple blunts, I layed down in an attempt to WILD. I was super tired anyway, so SP came almost instantly with little effort. My HI only lasted a few moments. I remember seeing swirling stars forming a galaxy. Soon enough, I was seeing through my eyelids and within my dream.

 I stood up and looked around at my room. It was dark, but pretty vivid. I walked/melted through my glass door to the back yard. I walked around the house and noticed my vision was, as if I were wearing sunglasses. I then noticed that I did indeed have sunglasses on. I took them off and my vision instantly went bright and normal. I walked a few more steps and some more sunglasses suddenly appeared on my face. I decided against removing them and decided to just ignore them. Soon they faded on their own. There was a large cookout going on in front of my house. I remembered the basic task of the month. 

I walked up to the grill and some woman I didn't recognize, was grilling steaks. I layed my hand on top of the racks. I then let out a scream as if I were in great pain. In actuality, it felt a bit warm, but not enough to cause pain. The woman began screaming and tried to pull my hand off. I held it tightly and said, "Its stuck, its stuck! Help me!!!" She screamed and turned to the crowd and said, "Someone help! Someone help us!" I began to yell even louder in (fake)pain. She began to cry and I felt bad for some reason. I pulled my hand off of the grill, just as a few more DCs came running to my aide. I looked at the woman and said, "Its ok. I'm lucid." I held up my flaming hand and slowly focused on turning it normal. The flame went out and left a blackened hand. It then healed before my eyes and turned to normal. I asked, "Did I scare you?" The lady put here hand over her chest and began panting. She stopped and said, "You scared me so bad, I literally sh** myself!" She was extremely mad, smacked me in the face (which actually did hurt, lol), and walked off awkwardly. 

The other DCs around me muttered things like, "Ungrateful son of a b**ch!", "Who does he think he is?", "Frying body parts in public!" I ignored the murmurs and walked toward the house. I decided to look for this certain girl, so I could engage in some "relations." As I was looking for her, I heard a car pull up in the driveway. It was my friend Mikey. To my horror, he was walking a large black widow on a leash. This thing was at least a couple feet tall and a couple feet long. 

I lost lucidity almost instantly and ran toward the woods. For a long time I tried to stay out of sight and dodged Mikey's glances. I suddenly made eye contact with Mikey and I saw him pick the spider up and take off running after me. Mikey is fast as greased lightning, so I knew I couldn't outrun him. I looked a few feet into the woods and saw a pretty high ledge/mini-cliff. I decided I would rather jump then have the spider thrown on me. I thought, "Hopefully I will only break a leg or something." I took a few steps and leapt into the air. Mikey must have tossed the spider because it landed on my shoulder as I was falling down the cliff. I locked up as if I had suddenly developed rigor mortis. I could feel the many legs on my back and I felt like I was going into shock. I awoke in fear.

I am an arachnophobic, btw! That is why I wanted to jump off the small cliff rather then have a giant spider thrown on me  :Sad:  .

----------


## mentalenforcer

Quick, somebody post that they scared a DC by throwing a giant spider on them!   ::D:

----------


## slash112

Do I get a yellow user name and a badge?

----------


## lucidreamsavy

I did it!

It was a pretty long LD, so I'll just get to the TOTM part.

I asked my mom where casper the friendly ghost was (in the beginning of this thread I said that I'd do this), and she said that he was in some room (it actually looked just like my house!).  I couldn't find him, we straigtened it out though.  She told me that he is putting a pj top on in some room.  He was there.  I shake his hand, and ask him when, where, and how he died.  He told me that it was in "his" theater (I suppose since he's famous...), and his death "involved" homicide.  I forget when he said he died.

----------


## Keitorin

> I completed the Basic Task. Here is my entry...



....LOL!!! That was totally awesome. You scared that poor woman only to get your comeuppance in the next instant. XD

----------


## Baron Samedi

King Yoshi, your dreams make me laugh my ass off.  Who do you think you are, anyway, frying body parts in public, huh?  You know, you can cure your arachnophobia in dreams, as long as you maintain lucidity!

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I did it!
> 
> It was a pretty long LD, so I'll just get to the TOTM part.
> 
> I asked my mom where casper the friendly ghost was (in the beginning of this thread I said that I'd do this), and she said that he was in some room (it actually looked just like my house!).  I couldn't find him, we straigtened it out though.  She told me that he is putting a pj top on in some room.  He was there.  I shake his hand, and ask him when, where, and how he died.  He told me that it was in "his" theater (I suppose since he's famous...), and his death "involved" homicide.  I forget when he said he died.



Good job! What did he look like? Creepy that he said someone killed him.

----------


## lucidreamsavy

> Good job! What did he look like? Creepy that he said someone killed him.



No, he didn't say that, I don't know what he meant by it, but he said that homicide was "involved".  IDK, it was just a weird dream thing, ya know?  He mostly looked just like he does in the movies.  He was just a little lower than me (he was floating).  Partially transparent.

----------


## Andywarski

Question: Can I make the ghost a really hot chick, ask her everything and then kill myself to become a ghost and then bang her? Because if otherwise I am afraid to summon a random ghost. I bet it will end up being a skelignton ghost. GODDAMMIT I hate skelignton ghosts.

----------


## KingYoshi

> Question: Can I make the ghost a really hot chick, ask her everything and then kill myself to become a ghost and then bang her? Because if otherwise I am afraid to summon a random ghost. I bet it will end up being a skelignton ghost. GODDAMMIT I hate skelignton ghosts.



Lol, you can complete the task any way you want to. As long as you do in fact, complete the task  :smiley:

----------


## Andywarski

> Lol, you can complete the task any way you want to. As long as you do in fact, complete the task



thanks king yoshi  ::D:  You have saved me from *shivers* skeleton ghosts  ::D:

----------


## Raven Knight

I completed the basic task for this month!  :boogie:  Here is an excerpt from that dream!  :boogie: 

The man glared over at me. "And who do you think you are?" He kicked the dog again. "No one tells me" kicked the dog yelp "how I should" kicked the dog yelp "treat my worthless" kicked the dog yelp "excuse for a mutt!" He finished by kicking the dog yelp

I walked right over to the jerk. "Get away from the dog or pay the price," I said.

The man laughed. He kicked the dog again. That did it. I walked right over in front of the man. He stood between me and the dog and glared at me. I thought for a minute. I decided to go with Prototype. Alex Mercer. I used Of Wolf and Man by Metallica to transform my body. I changed my right arm into a razor sharp blade that looked like Alex's. I was close enough to the man that just forming the sword caused it to run him through his middle. He had a shocked look on his face as the blade cut through his flesh. The man had on a white shirt which was rapidly turning crimson now. The man went limp on the blade. He was dead. I pulled my blade out of him and he fell limply to the ground.

Note: I was getting into the dream role I was playing out and I went to partial lucidity...

"What the f**k?" one of the other men questioned as he saw my blade closer. *The other people who had been watching the dog fight ran in all directions in a blind panic.* Two men didn't leave. They were staring at me. One of them pulled out a gun and started shooting at me. My Witchblade armor blocked the bullets. I walked towards the man who was shooting at me. Blood was still dripping from my blade. The man emptied his pistol and then threw the gun itself at me. He backed away, now he was babbling. "No please no" He backed into a wall and could go no farther. Someone shot me in the back with a shotgun. No effect through my Witchblade armor. I ignored him completely *and approached the man who was cowering*.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Good job, Raven Knight.  I am sure you can do the advanced task with ease, and the annual tasks also.

----------


## mini0991

Ghosts would scare the shit out of me in an LD. I think I'll do a MILD tomorrow and give the basic task a shot instead.

----------


## ninja9578

Ok, everyone should be caught up tomorrow.  :smiley:

----------


## TomSnare

Yeah! My first monthly lucid goal accomplishment!!
I got the basic one running around a mall and pouncing on people (lame, I know  :tongue2: )

I'll have to go for the advanced one now  :smiley:

----------


## Andywarski

I DID IT!  ::D:  the basic task anyway. I went WILD this morning and here it is  ::D:  there were 2 points in which I actually scared people, one was on purpose & the other was by accident. It was a really long epic dream but here are the 2 sections.

1: So I was walking around my house (which wasn't my house but I thought it was) I was lucid and everything and I walked into the computer room and my sister was on the computer. She hates when I talk about my dreams to her because I go on non-stop so I was like hahaha, I am dreaming and she can't see me. (I knew I was dreaming but I thought I had crawled into the waking world through my dream lol... logic) So I thought, wait if I'm in my dream and she's here and can't see me then I can probably scare the shit out of her... I wan't thnking about the goal, I just like picking on her, even in my dreams lol. So while she was typing on the keyboard I moved it with my hands and she was like "WHAT THE HELL? Whos there!?! Is it a ghost? And she was freaking out, so funny!

2: I have talked about in this forum how one of my new goals was to fight a giant robot and while I was flying around the city I was in (Which was sanfresico because I saw the golden gate bridge) I saw a mall with a giant robot smashing through one of the walls into the mall. I was like OMG a giant robot attacking the mall! I must kill it! (Again I wasn't thinking about my goals, I just wanted to kill the robot and save everyone) So I flew over the parking lotish area of the mall and lost flight and free fell through the ky and transformed (FIRST TRANSFORMATION EVER!!! WOHOOO) into a robot, but a normal sized one. I had a chaingun on myleft arm and a jet pack to fly but I just ended up freefalling and smashing into the ground but it didn't hurt because I was a robot. I sneaked into another door of the mall as to catch the robot off gaurd since I was smaller then him but as soon as I got into the mall and saw random DC's they all started yelling and screaming. They were afraid of me even though I was going to save them! So There I scared the shit out of DC's by accident LMAO!! I wa slike "RELAX PEOPLE! I'm here to save you!!" lol 

Here is the full dream with the epic end of the robot battle lol! http://dreamviews.com/community/show...53#post1191753

Anyways... IT WAS AN AMAZING DREAM!  ::D:  It seemed like 5 hours in there but I was just sleeping for an hour and I accomplished the basic task wohoo. I really wish I thought of the advanced task though but serious.... I battled a giant robot through a mall, you won't believe how it ends!

Thanks for all the support peeps  ::D:

----------


## hostetjm

I did the basic task last night during a DILD. Here is the part from my dreamjournal. woot

I remember to do this task of trying to scare a DC. I fly up to a house boat and land right next to a couple talking. I thought that just this would for sure startle them but they are not phased. They are arguing about something so I listen for awhile then step toward the end of the house boat which is about a couple stories up. I tell them I am going to jump. "I hate when people grab for attention like that" says the man. I jump, since I know I can fly and this will scare them. The woman screams but then I fly up and show them that I am okay.

----------


## Andywarski

I reposted the same dream on my dream journal that I just started today on this site to make things offical  ::D:

----------


## brooder

I got lucid the other night, and tried to transform. My attempts were unsuccessful and I destabilized the dream as I was trying to force the change instead of using passive control (DUH). Anyway I turned round and saw my bathroom mirror, I remembered this task and tried to see if I could scare my mirror (seeing as they are a topic of fear quite a bit here) I screeched at my mirror and it screeched back at me, I was at an angle where I couldn't see my reflection but it did the most demonic screech ever and something grabbed my leg before I could exit the room and I woke up

So, uh I didnt try scaring a dc but I tried scaring a mirror (and failed) does that count??

----------


## lucidreamsavy

> I got lucid the other night, and tried to transform. My attempts were unsuccessful and I destabilized the dream as I was trying to force the change instead of using passive control (DUH). Anyway I turned round and saw my bathroom mirror, I remembered this task and tried to see if I could scare my mirror (seeing as they are a topic of fear quite a bit here) I screeched at my mirror and it screeched back at me, I was at an angle where I couldn't see my reflection but it did the most demonic screech ever and something grabbed my leg before I could exit the room and I woke up
> 
> So, uh I didnt try scaring a dc but I tried scaring a mirror (and failed) does that count??



Interesting idea.  I would never do that.  Mirrors somewhat scare me (I still use them to transport though), but I would never try to SCARE it, lol!

----------


## Sylph

> Anyway I turned round and saw my bathroom mirror, I remembered this task and tried to see if I could scare my mirror (seeing as they are a topic of fear quite a bit here) I screeched at my mirror and it screeched back at me,




Hahahaha!
Craziest dream (and ideia) I've read in weeks. Loved it. :bravo:

----------


## BossBadger

Finally!  :boogie:  ..I wasn't sure I was going to get it done this month!!

Not a very exciting way to complete the task,which is a bit of a shame since the rest of the dream was awesome and it was a really long lucid. You can read the rest of it in my DJ in the journal thread. Here's the TOTM-relevant excerpt:

I flew out of the car and saw a girl I went to high school with walking down the street. I decided I'd give the TOTM one more try and maybe try swooping down on her from above. I flew up quite high and then swooped down towards her at high speed while letting out a loud, deep growl. She jumped about a foot in the air and spun around. Mission accomplished! I said 'Sorry to scare you' and she just looked puzzled.

----------


## ninja9578

> So, uh I didnt try scaring a dc but I tried scaring a mirror (and failed) does that count??



Sorry, would work if you have scared it,  but you didn't  :Sad:   Next time you will  ::D: 

I think I got everyone now, the wings should be up soon.

----------


## hostetjm

I remembered the advance while in a ld last night. I had no idea how I was going to find a ghost, I haven't really been able to conjure up things in my dreams. But I did scare everyone again by yelling really loud and went to space so I am stoked on that.

----------


## guitarboy

Trying the ghost one tonight, sounds fun.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

I scared a group of DCs by morphing into a monster. Here is the quote from my dream journal.





> Remaining lucid, the dream skipped yet again, I was in some strange dark place. It felt like a circus. I decided to talk to some people. I remembered the task of the month, so I said, "RAAWRRR!!" And I morphed into a monster. Everyone ran screaming. I turned back into a human.

----------


## Jimmehboi

Sounds like a good task, should be very easy with being surrounded by Halloween ghosts all through the month.

I say you should alter the Basic Task so we have to scare a DC ghost haha.
The reaction would be great, like a ghost with a super girlish scream.

----------


## Tarsso

I got it! ::banana:: 


I was in a house, and then I became lucid and remembered the task of this month. I was trying to invoke a ghost whereas the curtains were twisted like by a wind current and suddenly a person (ghost) appeared in the old balcony of the house. I asked him: Where did you die? I dont know
Well, why did you die?
-Because all of them are fools 
-Why are they fools
-I dont know
Well, my conclusions were that the only foolish in this story was the invoked ghost, so I left and carried on my dream.

Yes, I know what you are thinking hahaha I thought alike: is a shit of dream. Because of that I dont post this dream and I tried to have another LD to find a better ghost haha and I achieved it.

Well, this time I was dreaming of a university for a long time In a moment of the dream I go out and I walk across the street. Then I found something in the flour, coins and a little plate, I took it and put it into my pockets quickly and I continued my walking. I came where my friends were. They were fighting against some guys. I meddled in the discussion and one of that guys asked me what I had in my pockets. I replied him "what business is it of yours?" I carried on walking and I arrived  to a place that, into the dream, I knew very well and the people inside too but however I dont know in RL, I remember that I thought how luck! This place is very near the university, fine!.

When I came at this place I found a small men then I noticed I was in a dream:
-Can you invoke a ghost?- I asked him.
-Yes, I can.
Between he and me there was a little baby pool and a doll suddenly appeared from inside. Then it was as if I could mentally speak with the small man who now had got become in a doll with face-toad:
-But this isnt a person; its just a beach doll.
-That is your imagination- I heard a voice into my head.
Then I looked at the baby pool and appeared a child with a float. While I was talking to the child and the dream was little by little changing and finally we were in a deep green swamp:
-Hey, do me a favour. Do you want I give you a diving goggles and a fins?
-Yes.
-Ok, so you just have to answer me a few questions
-Ok.
-How many years you had when you died?
-11.
-So it was in the year...
-In 2004
-And, how was it happen?
-I was in the beach and my father went away for a time, when he came back I was floating
-Where did it happen? Where did your family spend your holydays?
-In Nicola
-Ok and where is that?
-Its in Lola
-In Lola???
-Yes, it really named xxx (I dont remember) but is commonly named Lola.

I repeated a lot of time the name of Nicola for not forgetting and I told it to the man of the doll with face-toad that now he was a woman. I asked her about a girl who appeared me and said me thats mine (the coins and the plate) and that I should to give it to her. Then he explained that the key value to out of the way someone. I only had to fill out a form with the data for that person. I woke up as he finished explain.

greetings!

----------


## BossBadger

That is a great dream, Tarsso! Good job!! :boogie:

----------


## Tarsso

Thank you man  ::D:

----------


## ninja9578

Nicely done Tarsso  :smiley:

----------


## Buddy

Heh, I think I may have accomplished the basic task without even knowing it last night.

I was in a superstore (Like Wallmart, for example) and was just getting used to the powers I had. Some teenager walks up near me to browse the electronics I was standing near and I shouted to him, "Hey, check this out". I looked down and hovered about foot off the ground for a few seconds before stopping.

At first he didn't believe it and I tried to play it off by saying I could only do it while standing there and that I stand there a lot to show it off to people but he didn't seem to buy that answer. I eventually gave up and said, wanna see something even cooler? He agreed, albeit, reluctantly. I took him and flew up to the rafters and across the entire store (We were in one corner, I flew to the other). I got a bit disoriented, however, since I was still getting used to flying at the time and so, I couldn't really see where I was going. If any of you have been to a Wallmart, you know what the ceilings are like. I'd be scared too if some lunatic were flying with me up there without really knowing where he was going, to say the least.

I actually yelled to him just before landing that this might hurt a little. I landed on my back, he landed on his feet. He didn't talk to me after that. But we only saw each other during that period anyway.

----------


## Mzzkc

Well, I inadvertently completed the Basic Task 16 days ago.

11.10.2009Truce With Myself: Cruise Ship Catastrophe (DILD)
★★☆☆☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I'm going to elaborate on what happened during this dream. Specifically the part when I scare all the DCs on the boat by flipping it over a few times. You know, since that is kinda completing the Basic Task. >.>

I'm on a cruise ship. I have no idea how I got here. I just know it's a dream and I want to get to the moon! _Now, how to do that. . ._ I recall Pirates of the Carribean when they flipped over the ship to transport them between dimensions. It seemed like a perfectly sound idea. However, the friends I was with at the time didn't think so. They tried to talk me out of it, but I simply ignored them, telling them their concerns were nonsense. 

I used an extension of my TK abilities and flipped the boat over once. Gravity remained mostly intact, but in reverse now. The windows of the cabin were underwater and everyone, including my friends were freaking out. I still think this will work, so I go ahead and flip it back upright. People start to calm down. _Hrm, we don't seem to be on the moon._ I violently start rotating the boating, flipping it several times. Now, everyone on the boat is screaming that it's going to capsize. "Shit, I gotta get out of here." I fly out the nearest window as, behind me, the screams of the DCs fade away into gargled murmurs, as the deep waters of the stream swallow the boat and its passengers alive.

----------


## qu1xs1lv3r

wow i havent been here in 4 years.. i was reading back on my posts.. and im gona give this task a shot tonight! (need to read up on everything again tho!)

----------


## ninja9578

Wow, you might have set a record for the longer haitus  :smiley:   Welcome back to DV

----------


## Blazeingcxh

I'll try the basic one see if i can scare them to death then talk to there ghost.

----------

